

Co-founder Google Doc - stage 2 (a semantic wiki) - ADRIANFR
http://www.startuplinkup.com 

======
matt1
Thanks for doing this.

How do we change the name of a page? For example, currently I am listed as
"Startup 163" but I'd prefer it to be named after my web app, "Preceden".

~~~
dryicerx
Making a entirely new page and transferring the content seem to work.

~~~
adrianwaj
If the data was migrated into a database with a really clean and simple multi-
user login, with a view available similar to the spreadsheet, and finally
having each user verified against an auth string they placed in their user
profile on HN -- that'd overcome the issue with people messing with the
columns and more than just their row: -- also emails could be obfuscated.

------
replicatorblog
Adrian, thanks for doing this. BTW, I set something up on Ning for this
purpose and registed the domain mycofounder.com. I'd be happy to transfer both
over to you. I've found the Ning pages are a bit easier to edit and search,
have nice built in functionality to host pics, etc. If you are interested let
me know!

<http://mycofounder.ning.com/>

------
bullrico
We launched a similar app over the weekend (loved the idea of a cofounder
meeting site), it's at <http://findmycofounder.com/>. We based the design on
the comment thread (well, most of it). We added searching by geography,
skills, primary focus, etc. It's an evolving thing, so suggestions are more
than welcome.

~~~
wmblaettler
Just a small critique: I am usually in the camp of "more contrast please!",
but seeing the results in pure black on white was jarring, especially with it
being bold.

Might I recommend you lighten the black a bit or add some background color to
reduce the contrast? (The yellow box at the top is more pleasing to the eye)

------
adrianwaj
Does this have anything to do with the Co-founder spreadsheet? You took its
data, that's it?

~~~
ehsanul
From the link:

"Attention HN users of the "Co-founder wish list" document. I have manually
transferred/formatted entries in the document as of Jan 16, 2010, 11:12am EST.
You can find your entry by searching for a keyword in your entry, such as your
email. Feel free to rename your page to something more personal, and further
refine your entry. More about the transfer here."

I suppose the intention is to use the wiki instead of a Google Doc.

~~~
adrianwaj
Is "I" Jay Liew, though?

no: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1058850>

Does it matter? mmmm, I can't say the wiki is better, at least for time being.
A social network would work, not a wiki.

~~~
jayliew
Hey guys, no .. it's not me "Jay Liew", although I'm not sure why that would
matter.

I've watched the flurry of activity and up until this moment people are still
editing .. hanging out on the Google Docs. I'm sure it's been a real learning
experience for everyone who participated, especially those who have been
watching closely. I wonder if I should write up a "lessons learned" blog post.

If you step back you'll see that it's amazing how the HN community got
together to collaborate and provide feedback, and now people attempting to
improve on the initial idea of all the co-founder data in a flat table on
Google Docs spreadsheet.

Ultimately we'll see if the market decides if they want something other than a
flat tabular data or not.

That's why we're all here, right? We want to "make something people want".

p.s. shoutout to Paul from UCSD who's graduating and is helping out 280 North
(I met him for coffee after we found each other, thanks to the Google Docs).

~~~
paulbaumgart
thanks :-)

I told you I spend too much time here :-P

